# Pork Spare Ribs



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

These are ok to feed, right?
They seem a little fatty.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yup! They're fine! I just cut them in to sections of 3-4 ribs and hand 'em over.

Dogs use fat differently than people do. They use it for energy in the same way we utilize carbs. So meat that WE would look at as being too fatty for US is usually just fine for dogs. :wink:

Richelle


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That's what ours got for dinner last night! Sometimes there can be smaller bones that can be small enough to swallow and be a possible choking hazard. I actually held one of the smaller bones while I let the dogs take turns chewing on it til it was a good size.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

My dogs love pork ribs when i can find them at a reasonable price. As Ania's mommy said, dogs utilize fat differently than people. I never hesitate to give my dogs spare fat/gristle from someone else's meat leftovers.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Why do I never find these things at a decent price?!
gah, yes, feed them. don't hesitate. 
I'm going to go be bitter at my meat prices now.  lol


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Says the girl who just found whole turkeys at only $.25/lb!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Says the girl who just found whole turkeys at only $.25/lb!


Well, okay, you're right. 
I don't think I'm ever going to get over that sale, actually. 


That's right, be jealous of my 13 turkeys for TWENTY FIVE FLIPPIN' CENTS PER POUND!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I AM jealous!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I am jealous of your turkeys too!

Don't be too jealous of our spare ribs, we bought them for ourselves, just cut some off for the dogs before I tossed them in the crock pot with BBQ.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

i fed Lucky a pork rib as a snack the other day. She vomited the next morning. I made the mistake of cutting it into sections. she must have swallowed some small bone pieces without chewing. i'll be giving them to her whole now:biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

For the record, they were met with gusto and chowed down.
No digestive upset that I can see so far!

I think Flip was disappointed in his chicken quarter this AM.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Hahaha my dogs get like that after i give them different meat too, so disappointed to go back to the chicken.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Flip was sniffing around the meat scale thing like 'WTF! I want pork!'

Brat.

It's so funny how they can be, isn't it?


----------

